# DMC - Design Milk Co



## Mofra (25 November 2004)

Howdy all,

As someone who has followed/traded INT in the past (their long downtrend and constant cap raisings put me off) I am mystified by their strong performance this financial year. I've always believed they had promise, but there were issues to be sorted out (or at leass larger contracts to be won) before an improvement in share price could be warranted.

As I can't work out any fundamental reason for such a rise (I don't see a solution to thier cashflow problems at this stage), is their anyone here who knows why they have risen strongly, or is it just a case of a penny dread rising on the optimism of a bull market?

Cheers,

Mofra


----------



## still_in_school (25 November 2004)

*Re: What is behind INT rise?*

Hi Mofra,

lol... i was the comsec rampler yesterday in the Comsec General Chat Rooms, i was telling everyone yesterday to buy INT in at 0.079 cents, and end up selling this morning at 0.095 and 0.094.

i was tipped off by the rise by my broker yesterday... and manage to get a nice 200,000 unit parcel, on the low end of 0.079...

other reasons why im guessing it would have gone up, yesterday is due to $Sketch$ (another person from the comsec chat rooms) he was also recommending the stock and buying it, if it can, or looks like it will close above .08 cents..

other than that, its from the rampling and technical traders this morning, notice the large volume and 20% increase yesterday... (is my guess) 

Cheers,
sis


----------



## still_in_school (26 November 2004)

*Re: What is behind INT rise?*

lol.. Go you good thing INT !


----------



## Mofra (27 November 2004)

*Re: What is behind INT rise?*

Heya sis,

I laugh when I think of $ketch in January predicting INT to hit 12c by March of this year - to watch it subsequently sink to 3c. Surely just ramping couldn't be responsible for the rise from early July though? It it can, then I'm in the wrong business.....

Cheers


----------



## still_in_school (28 November 2004)

*Re: What is behind INT rise?*

Hi Mofra,

during intraday trades, rampling can work, if there are few others also rampling on about the same stock.  

for example... 

----> there has been lots of talk on the comsec chat rooms about.

----> UNI, GLB, CUE, INT, MDM

but when a few people start backing up the stock, and start saying things like...

* big buyer coming, check market depth... buyer wanting to buy 500,000 units at 10 cents... 
* sellers thining out
* U bid buyer...
* my favourite (*go you good thing* (insert stock name)* !!!*)

or even last 20 trades @ 6 cents. (but if all the trades are showing in the last 10-20 mins....

---> buyer bought 20,000 units   *10.50 AM 43 sec*
---> buyer bought 75,000 units   *10.50 AM 02 sec*
---> buyer bought  5,000 units   *10.48 AM 15 sec*
---> buyer bought 300,000 units    *10.46 AM 09 sec*

and ramplers are saying this stuff, but there are few of them... you can be sure to see the share price move suddently...

though another great laugh about comsec chat rooms is... theres usually quite a few people chatting in there, but in the chat room, it will show you that there are about 100, maybe even 200 people in the chatroom talking, but mainly there just lurker, whiles theres a few seriously guys who like to chat on there... but there all a funny bunch... keeps the day entertained...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Mofra (29 November 2004)

*Re: What is behind INT rise?*

There are definately some classics - just on that numbers thing though, if you exit via the close button on the top right of the screen instead of the logout, it keeps your name on the list of lurkers. Typical commbank dodgy system


----------



## surelle (13 February 2006)

*INT - Intermoco Limited*

Am holding these at the moment, anyone else have them???

Haven't seen anything exciting happen lately, does anyone else have them and what are your plans...
S


----------



## shlongers (17 March 2006)

*Re: INT - Intermoco Limited*

I've been following this stock for a few weeks. I think the government is going to invest in this company, but I will wait for a few more days and see which direction this will go.

But fingers crossed, I hope things pick up now.


----------



## surelle (17 March 2006)

*Re: INT - Intermoco Limited*

thanks shlongers - do you hold?? and where did u read about the govt investment??
cheers


----------



## moses (9 August 2007)

*Re: INT - Intermoco Limited*

Some interesting signals from the INT charts:-

a) SP is up 18% so far today and rising

b) there was a significant volume spike (smart buying?) a month or so ago.

c) the Neilson SMA chart is signalling a rising buying pressure

d) there are some very high volume buys compared to sells in the depth queue

DYOR


----------



## Bluesky (9 October 2007)

*Re: INT - Intermoco Limited*

Anyone know whats goin on here? Been in Halt since last week and now in Suspension. Whats this mean?
Some talk about something is up on some other forums.


----------



## tch (23 June 2008)

*Re: INT - Intermoco Limited*

What are people's opinions of INT? The talk of them having a deal with the govt for meters has been bandied about for years. They made an announcement today regarding restructuring their operations and a joint venture with a PRI limited. Can anyone elaborate on the pros and cons?


----------



## banska bystrica (21 February 2010)

*Re: INT - Intermoco Limited*

Where are we right now? It is my belief, based on recent announcements, that INT has commenced its high growth stage with it's new embedded networks business model and is gaining momentum.
The new management team has been very conservative but closer inspection of the wording in their recent announcements gives us a very strong lead as to where they envisage this business in the coming years. No more frills and "hype" announcements like previous managements. This is about building a sustainable business with solid foundations....the sort of turnaround business I want to own shares in.

_"We have comprehensively re-structured the business to ensure that we are operating off a low cost base but at the same time positioning ourselves for the substantial growth we are predicting moving forward...."_
Note: SUBSTANTIAL growth, not just growth.

_"The expansion of the business into our new embedded network
model is gaining momentum......"
_
_"We remain on track to meet our full year revenue forecast."
_
_"Our pipeline of contract opportunities remains robust, and as we continue to build our recurring revenue base, we will be able to provide investors with greater certainty around future earnings, Mr. Kiddle added."
_
I posted a while back on another forum that the critical period for INT was the six months from January to June this year. I am expecting a number of embedded network CONTRACT signings (as opposed to letters of intent) in the upcoming period based on the company's announcements I have quoted above.
They are steadfast in their forecast revenue for 2009/10 despite the first half being average due to delays in getting the contracts ready. For the company to still be confident of the revenue forecast, they are obviously seeing things at the coalface we cannot see. This new team has done nothing to suggest they are not the real deal. They have saved the company from bankruptcy, re-capitalised the business with the help of shareholders and they are now cash flow positive as per the latest 4C. All this achieved in less than twelve months. A fantastic effort. This is a unique business model in that there are no true competitors. Some company's provide "some" of the solution but there is no other company who provides the full solution. We are in a high growth sector with no true competitors. Think about that and what it means for shareholders who take a position early.
I expect exciting times for INT in the upcoming months/years and as usual it is astute to get set before the herd arrive.

1.5c seems cheap to me. Of course, I may be wrong and everyone should do their own research.
Technically, the stock has broken above the 90 day moving average which is a bullish signal.


----------



## oldblue (21 February 2010)

*Re: INT - Intermoco Limited*

Yes, an interesting stock, bb, and one well worth spending a bit of time researching.

But I think you'll find that the SP will need to see around 1.7c to breach the 90 day MA. Or at least that's what all the charts that I've seen would indicate.


----------



## System (27 March 2014)

*Re: INT - INT Corporation*

On March 27th, 2014, Intermoco Limited changed its name to INT Corporation Limited.


----------



## System (29 July 2015)

On July 29th, 2015, INT Corporation Limited (INT) changed its name and ASX code to AHAlife Holdings Limited (AHL).


----------



## greggles (26 September 2017)

AHL looking healthy today. Up 33.33% to 2.8c on good volume.

Anyone else following this one?


----------



## System (9 December 2020)

On December 9th, 2020, AHAlife Holdings Limited (AHL) changed its name and ASX code to Design Milk Co Limited (DMC).


----------

